# Air Force, Navy, Army...



## DrSize (25 Aug 2004)

What are the pros and cons of being an officer in 

A.  Air Force
B.  Navy
C.  Army

I could not find any solid information on this.....


----------



## Sundborg (25 Aug 2004)

I'm sure that most of the answers to the elements would have to depend on the trade of the officer; one can't just put each one as a generic pro or con in an element without considering the trade first.


----------



## Inch (25 Aug 2004)

Sundborg summed it up pretty good, now my $0.02

If you're airforce you get to wear blue, army wears green and navy wears black and white.  If you're going for a generic trade like Log, medical officer, nurse, etc, it's just the colour of your uniform that is different. I know a nurse that wears a navy uniform and she works on an army base. If you're going for a specific trade, it's kinda hard to be an Air Force Infantry officer or an Army MARS officer, you get the idea.  Certain trades are specific to the elements, for those that aren't, the only difference is the uniform colour and you can be posted anywhere.

Cheers


----------



## mdh (25 Aug 2004)

All that's very true - but let's admit it - being an infantry officer is a definitely a superior MOC ;D


----------



## Inch (25 Aug 2004)

Yes, that is true.

That answer is one that the superior trades learn in their training, you know, just tell the infantry guy he's right cause he won't be able to argue at your level!  ;D

anti-infantry-guy-rant jacket and helmet on......


----------



## DrSize (25 Aug 2004)

Ok that makes sense since they are all under the canadian forces.  I just had thought for example the air force has more funding so the perks are better...stuff along those lines.  Or the Navy you travel more etc.....  No clue if either point I said is true.

On Monday I will have an interview for a logistics officer and I am sure the question will come up what area would you prefer (army, navy, air force) and I have no clue really.  Obviously I know what the basic differences are from the dnd website but I don't know if officers are treated differently, have different perks etc..but I guess it is safe to say they are treated equally in all 3 areas..


----------



## mdh (25 Aug 2004)

Hi Dr.Size,

Actually there are some real differences that you should get more information about from a CFRC near you. Although I'm hardly an expert in the trade, LogO is a so-called "purple" trade and what you actually do as a LogO depends very much on the environment.   As a SeaLog for example you could be on a ship as the supply officer for long periods of time and that could have an impact on family (although I believe you get extra sea pay); similarly as a transport LogO in the army you may have to deploy for field duties on a regular basis.   Again you are best to check with the recruiter,

cheers 
mdh


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (25 Aug 2004)

Sea Log officers might do 2-3years at sea...and might go to see again at LCDR for a year or 2. Might be more on an AOR but thats how it is on a CPF.


----------



## Inch (25 Aug 2004)

The boys have brought up some good points, I'm kinda biased but I'd say go Log Air if you get the choice. Air Force tends to be a little more laid back and not so high strung.  That's all provided you get posted to a Wing and not an army base.

Cheers


----------



## Missile Man (24 Feb 2005)

Ex-Dragoon said:
			
		

> Sea Log officers might do 2-3years at sea...and might go to see again at LCDR for a year or 2. Might be more on an AOR but thats how it is on a CPF.



Sea Log Officers spend 18-24 months as an A/SYO, then do another 18-24 months for their HOD tour.  They will never go to sea again, unless they sail as a LCdr in a 280 or Perhaps an AOR.  The other real advantage to being a Supply Officer at sea is you are a day-worker.  Whereas the majority of the ship stands 1 in 2 for the duration of the cruise, the SYO never works past 1600, and then sits down to a glass of wine, popcorn and a movie.


----------



## FSTO (24 Feb 2005)

Missile Man said:
			
		

> Sea Log Officers spend 18-24 months as an A/SYO, then do another 18-24 months for their HOD tour.   They will never go to sea again, unless they sail as a LCdr in a 280 or Perhaps an AOR.   The other real advantage to being a Supply Officer at sea is you are a day-worker.   Whereas the majority of the ship stands 1 in 2 for the duration of the cruise, the SYO never works past 1600, and then sits down to a glass of wine, popcorn and a movie.




They also get first dibs on cigars, cognac, linen, breakfast in bed, pay perks blah, blah, blah.

(coming from the disgruntled MARS officer standing 1 in 2 in OPS, plus doing all the admin and div work on their off watch)

Maybe I should take the MARS officer second career route, Sea Log, most of the guys who OT from MARS to Sea Log are LCdrs now.   :boring: :crybaby:


----------



## Missile Man (24 Feb 2005)

Let's not forget PAFO, a veritable haven of failed/quit MARS bars.  A guy from my MQC just tx to Int, and got made to 2.5 last month.  If I'm lucky, I might see that in another 4 years of 1 in 2 dungeon-dwelling.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (24 Feb 2005)

Ah come on whats wrong with being a mushroom?


----------



## TheCheez (24 Feb 2005)

There's some big differences in where you can get posted in each element. As well you might look better in the Navy salt n peppers than green or blue. Mess kit for army is also more expensive generally.


----------



## Inch (24 Feb 2005)

TheCheez said:
			
		

> Mess kit for army is also more expensive generally.



Not true, the Navy mess kit is the most expensive. That braid down the leg is real gold as well as the rank on the sleeves. I have the same gold rank on my mess kit and it was double what the normal rank costs.

In Kingston at Andrei's the prices went something like this, $500 for AF, $700 for Army and about $1000 for Navy.


----------



## TheCheez (25 Feb 2005)

Ah my mistake. I thought the army kit was more expensive due to elaborate accessories depending on, and changing with each regiment.


----------

